# Water tour of CM Harbor



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm looking to take the family around CM harbor area for a water tour in my small boat. I'm sure there's lots to see, but have never done this, so I'm looking for any tips from someone who knows the area.

I grew up in the Villas and have gone on headboats over the years, but have not explored much. I've put in at the creek at the marina up the Ocean Highway once, but only did the backwaters and the bridge area.

I have a 2.5 hp motor, so I'm already sure I don't want to get close to big water or strong currents ... at full speed I'm still probably <10.

Are there restaurants you can dock at and go in and eat? I suspect there are many but I don't get to the marina much except for where the Miss Chris docks and over at the Lobster House area.

Basically this is for a non-fishing cruise, so scenery is the top priority.

Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't why your post was moved but, anyway, right now Bob the back bays are like parking lots due to the early upwelling we had. wtare is really cold except for the back bays so the fishing has picked up a tad. Especially the flatty action. If you're gonna go out I would stay close like behind Two Mile landing and the toll bridge.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I've never done it since I don't own a boat  but I've eaten at both 2 Mile Inn/Crabhouse and the Lobster House/Fisherman's Wharf/Schooner American and I have seen folks pull up in boates, tie up to a slip and go in for dinner. I'm prety sure you can do likewise at the Botahouse and Urie's (at the foot of the Wildwood drawbridge).

Tight Lines and Buon Apettito!


----------

